
Any big surface becomes a touchscreen with Visualplanet’s “touchfoil” - evo_9
http://venturebeat.com/2011/09/06/any-big-surface-becomes-a-touchscreen-with-visualplanets-touchfoil/
======
eokuma
<http://www.pranavmistry.com/projects/sixthsense/>

Very similar project

